# Golden Globe Winner Oscar Isaac and Garrett Hedlund Star in the Indie Thriller, MOJAVE, Arriving on Blu-ray and DVD April 5



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

Golden Globe® winner Oscar Isaac stars in his most intensely evil role in the riveting thriller Mojave, arriving on Blu-ray™ + Digital HD and DVD + Digital April 5 from Lionsgate. From Academy Award® winner William Monahan (Best Adapted Screenplay, The Departed, 2006) and theatrically released by A24, the gripping film also stars Garrett Hedlund as the target of Isaac's insidious plot. Explore beyond the film's chilling story with special features including a behind-the-scenes featurette and deleted scenes. The MojaveBlu-ray and DVD will be available for the suggested retail price of $24.99 and $19.98, respectively.

Mojave is a classic, cerebral thriller about a brilliant artist, Thomas (Hedlund), who attempts to escape his privileged existence by heading out to the desert, only to encounter homicidal, chameleon-like drifter Jack (Isaac). Their first encounter at a campfire sets up a nonstop, violent duel of physical and intellectual equals, a chase that moves from the spectacular vistas of the American desert to a noir Los Angeles, where Thomas's notoriety as an artist is revealed. Jack, for his part, continues to remake his own identity in relentless pursuit of his victim, culminating in a vortex of criminality and brutality as Thomas emerges as an equally dangerous opponent.

CAST
Oscar Isaac Star Wars: The Force Awakens, Ex Machina, 
A Most Violent Year
Garrett Hedlund TRON: Legacy, Unbroken
Louise Bourgoin I Am a Soldier, The Love Punch
Walton Goggins Django Unchained, The Hateful Eight

BLU-RAY/DVD SPECIAL FEATURES*

"A Doppelgänger and the Desert: Making Mojave" Featurette
Deleted Scenes

*Subject to Change

PROGRAM INFORMATION







Year of Production: 2015
Title Copyright: Mojave © 2014 Evajom Productions, LLC. All Rights Reserved. Artwork & Supplementary Materials © 2016 Lions Gate Entertainment Inc. All Rights Reserved.
Type: Theatrical Release 
Rating: R for Language and Some Violence
Genre: Thriller / Drama / Indie 
Closed-Captioned: NA
Blu-ray Subtitles: Spanish and English SDH
DVD Subtitles: Spanish and English SDH
Feature Run Time: 93 minutes
Blu- rayFormat : 1080p High Definition 16x9 Widescreen (2.40:1)
DVD Format: 16x9 Widescreen (2.40:1)
Blu- rayAudio : English 5.1 DTS-HD Master AudioTM
DVD Audio: English 5.1 Dolby Digital​


----------

